# Reminic?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Lets see thsoe Remenic Quarter Horses. I am such a huge fan of this bloodline and always wanted one! This spring I finally got my "Reminic Mare!" 

Let's see your Reminic horses!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not fair. I was looking for pictures.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Not my horse, but one I have heard alot about-- this is a Reminic grandson, and a registered Quarter Horse, named Reminic In Spots-- 









His color comes from his dam's side, not from Reminic on his sire's side. 

You can see his pedigree here
Reminic In Spots Quarter Horse

And visit his owner's page about him, which includes photos and info on his sire and dam here--
Reminic In Spots appaloosa colored AQHA stallion


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm confused how can an AQHA be an appaloosa?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

All the early American breeds, particularly the stock horser breeds, started with more "open" registries and shared a fair amount of ancestry. In several early pre-registry programs and ranch programs, they had horses of all colors and patterns and kept and bred those with ability regardless of color. When the registries formed, those of the appropriate color went into those registries-- they might have been full siblings, but the app colored ones went to ApHC, and the solids went to AQHA (and a bit later the pintos went to the Paint horse registry). 

Horses with Appaloosa genetics can express Appaloosa traits very minimally (for example, being born solid with some mottled skin and striped hooves, may or may not roan later). 

There are several documented Appaloosa colored horses back in the 40's and 50's and even into the 60's that started out solid, were registered AQHA, but later colored up enough that AQHA pulled their papers and they went to ApHC. Some of these even had AQHA offspring before they were obviously app colored, which remained registered. There are also some Appaloosa colored mares known to have been used in early Quarter Horse breeding programs that never had their AQHA papers pulled because their owners "kept them home" and didn't show them to anyone after they colored up, but quietly kept using them as broodmares.

In 2004, the AQHA rescinded their rule against registering horses with "misplaced white" markings and they now will register any "number to number" Quarter Horse no matter what color/pattern it is born with or develops. This was done mainly to keep the paint cropouts in the registry, which AQHA had been losing to APHA for many decades, but a few Appaloosa-colored examples are starting to show up now too, now that they can be AQHA registered and are not being hidden, disposed of, or sold off as grades.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh ok. Thank you for explaining. You learn stuff everyday.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He's got the Reminic look! Thanks for sharing the picture, great color!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my aunts website Our MARES but the first mare on that page is a grand daughter of reminic.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm...Could you post pictures of my Remedy for me, please? 

*Snickers*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What if I pout?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Ok, I'm confused how can an AQHA be an appaloosa?


Because you can pretty much register anything with AQHA as long as one of the parents are 1/2 Quarter Horse. :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

reining girl said:


> This is my aunts website Our MARES but the first mare on that page is a grand daughter of reminic.



I have to say it's nice to see some mares that did something other than pop out babies. Seems like a lot of mares in the "big buck" barns are only ever destine to be broodmares.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure, sure Steff, you are just jealous! 

Allie I will add one just for you, it's not that good. But you've seen all the others! 

QH Dragon I agree. I want my mare to have a good show record before I breed her.

Below is my mare, after 40-45 rides ( I can't remember) I will get better ones next time I go see her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Pfft. It's true. You know it. 

So, I'd like to introduce my mare, Remedy. What'da think?!
She is pictured above! 

She looks AWESOME!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA BUSTED! You are soooo jealous...calling my horse yours! 

That is last month, I can't wait to see how she is stopping now.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The first picture is of Reminic (if anyone has some better ones feel free to share) 

The second is Colonel Remi, my mares sire and a son of Reminic.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

QHDragon, ya my aunt likes to show her mares some what so they get some money behind them before she starts breeding them. 
SHe looks like she is going good tiff!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hell yeah!
I'm gonna breed to her Shai and get one hell'va baby!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hm. The ranch doesn't have an outdoor ring, does it?

Too bad.

I will come up when she's home and take pictures of you riding her!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No...not outdoor! That would be awesome Allie!  

STEFANNIE! She is going nowhere NEAR an arab!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm. My horse. I choose.


By the way, the hell kind of spelling is that? You should know my name by now.
How's my nephew?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL The rage blinded me and I couldn't spell. He is sleeping with all three dogs...lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Geesh, kicking him into the dog house. LOL!
Well, I'm going to join in lala land... Night!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ifound this video - it's short, but AWESOME!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow cool, thanks for posting SITB


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen it before, he's pretty awesome!


----------

